# Plumb It exendable level



## TopamaxSurvivor

That's cool, but it has been surpassed by laser beams ;-)


----------



## devann

I don't use it to set cabinets any more the laser is easyer. It still does things the laser will never do. No power source needed, can be set to specified length an readings taken,(gotta have that for cranky building inspectors when you're doing stairs), can be used in a room full of other tradesman without the dangers posed with the laser. I still can't see my laser outside, have to use other means of finding where the laser is pointing. 
Top, did shaving that mug of yours reveal the baby smooth skin you've been hiding?


----------

